# Considering Dropping Out



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I really need some advice. Any input would be appreciated.

I always wanted to be a horse trainer. Ever since i was 11 years old, it has been my dream to go to college and be a horse trainer. But now, the last semester of my junior year and over 150k in debt...im not so sure. 

The truth is, i am terrified beyond belief to graduate. I do not think i can afford another year and another 50k more in debt. What horse training job right off the batt will pay for 200k loans AND living? It absolutely breaks my heart that I don't think my dream of being a horse trainer will come true, atleast for a while. I really don't want to push my 150k loan up to 200k. 

Do i really need this degree to be a horse trainer? No. 

So I have been thinking, besides horses I love trucks. I love to talk about them mostly. So I have been in contact with a few truck dealerships all over the nation. They have been giving me advise on what is expected of a saleswoman and how to be better prepared if i do eventually go for a sales job. Obviously working for a truck dealership right away would be a little unrealistic, i would work for a regular dealership first. Then hopefully specialize after a few years. Being a saleswoman would give me enough to pay off my monthly loan payments and cost of living. If i become successful i could save and maybe have my own horses some day. 

If i dropped out of Findlay i could knock down my loans some and after a few years maybe (with the campus classes i already have) finish it out with a marketing or business bachelors. 

Another point, my father would be devastated. Its been his dream to see me graduate from college. I cannot even fathom how upset he would be with me. 

What should I do? Stick it out and add on another 50k on something I wont even get a job in when i graduate? Or drop out and start my career and start paying off my loans.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

This is for you and you alone, your decision, your life. I understand you're concerned about disappointing your father... but he isn't living with your debts, needs, and struggles. Please don't take that wrong..

Live your life how you want to live it. If that's working for a dealership, go for it! I can imagine it'd be fun! I love working on cars and what not, but I don't have the demeanor to be a saleswoman at an auto dealer. 

I understand why people don't go to college, you get in debt trying to make a better living for yourself in an economy that a college degree (pending on where) isn't as important as it used to be. My husband never went to college, but he now works for the Government and pulls in just as much as a graduate would. 

Do this for you; no one else. You're looking out for yourself and your future. 

Good luck!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Since you don't need the college degree for a career in horses, I find it unwise to stay & rack up more big debt. 

Your dad, I'm sure, if presented with these facts, would want you to drop out. You can always return to college & get a degree in a field for which the degree will make a difference, in a job search afterwards.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Northern said:


> Since you don't need the college degree for a career in horses, I find it unwise to stay & rack up more big debt.


And that is probably the worst advice you could receive.

Set aside your emotions and invoke some logic. You are finishing your junior year, and have $150K in student debt. You only have one more year to go. Would you rather have $150K in debt and no degree or $200K in debt and a degree? That should be a no brainer.

Don't think about your father - think about yourself. A degree is worth far more than $50K, which is all you have left to go. Stuff happens, and you may or may not be able to finish school down the line, and you will be much more secure if you have a degree to fall back on. What if you get married and then find yourself divorced with 2 kids and no degree? There are just too many things that can happen in life that may make you regret leaving school.

If you were just finishing your freshman year I might offer different advice, but you are too far along to throw it all away.

Just my opinion, of course...you are your own person and should be able to determine what is best for you, but try to make your decision from a cold, logical perspective - not from an emotional perspective. Good luck, whatever you do...


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I've heard from many who are professionals in some aspect of horse industry, & they say unequivocally that a career in Equine Studies is worthless to them when they want to hire someone, because you can't feed/care for/ride (!) a horse from 'book learning"; that it's experience alone that counts. These professionals don't hire based upon someone's Equine Studies degree. This is why I gave the advice that I did. Good luck, OP!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Northern said:


> I've heard from many who are professionals in some aspect of horse industry, & they say unequivocally that a career in Equine Studies is worthless to them when they want to hire someone, because you can't feed/care for/ride (!) a horse from 'book learning"; that it's experience alone that counts.


That may be true BUT other careers require a degree in *something*, doesn't matter what in though so that seemingly worthless degree becomes very valuable.

My BIL works in the insurance industries and the folks that work for them as re-insurance agents all have to have a degree..... they don't care in what (they have an equine degree, a history degree, a psychology degree and a few other oddball ones amongst their current staff) and it's a good job with good pay/benefits. 

A degree is never worthless.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Holy moly are you saying that you are going to end up paying $200K for a degree in equine studies? Holy heck! Where are you studying, the moon?!

The time to back out would've been your freshman year, not now. How on earth are you going to end up paying off your loans? That is a doctorate sized debt and I'm going to guess your salary isn't going to be anywhere near doctor sized.

I don't mean to be a downer but WOW. I can't believe a school would set someone up for such hardship. :-( 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

youd been better off buying 200,000 dollars of land and a 50 k barn, and ordering the clinton anderson DVD series. The time to research jobs is BEFORE you spend years and rack up all the debt. Id look at a much cheaper school, transfer what credits you can and work towards a more marketable degree.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what are you studying right now (major)? and why are you at such an expensive school? I mean, if it was just any college degree you wanted, you could get that at a state school for much less. If you are at a high level private school, that requires a really good GPA to enter and good SAT's score, then you must have had some kind of idea of what you wanted out of THIS college, as compared to just any college.

Think back to those reasons and see if they arent' still valid.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Delfina said: 

A degree is never worthless.

Haven't you heard for decades now, how college grads ended up washing dishes, etc. or had to go into fields not requiring degrees? That's what I've heard.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Northern said:


> Delfina said:
> 
> A degree is never worthless.
> 
> Haven't you heard for decades now, how college grads ended up washing dishes, etc. or had to go into fields not requiring degrees? That's what I've heard.


I agree with Delfina. A degree is never worthless. I suspect there can be other reasons why some college grads end up washing dishes.

A degree can prove to a future employer that you can learn, you want to learn and are disciplined enough to achieve a goal. I have a degree in communications, concentrating on film/radio/tv. I wanted to do something in the film industry.

I've been with the global billion dollar company that I work for now for going on 22 years. I started at a low entry level in sales support, spent time in purchasing and am now responsible for our global IT solutions for our purchasing organization. I pick the solutions, my team develops and supports those solutions. And I am compensated pretty well for it.

All of which have zip to do with the A I got in my radio broadcast class. 

I do realize the job market is markedly different from when I entered Corporate America. I truly do. 

My point is, a degree can help open the door to some pretty big opportunities that are there for those with a degree. Regardless of what discipline is printed on it.

Good luck to you OP.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

On the topic of worthless degrees: It depends on what you can make out of them. I got a degree and graduated when the economy plummeted. Though I had highest honors, I didn't have 2-5 years experience and no one would even talk to me. After a whirl of being told I'm either under-qualified (no 2-5 years experience) or overqualified I volunteered and received a low-level (High-school diploma and 6 week course required job). They told me they wanted me for a higher position, but I needed a different degree. So I went back and am getting my associates. BUT since I already have a degree in a related field, once I pass this accelerated program I can get the bachelors equivalent by testing out without having to go through another 4 years. So while I didn't quite use my degree, I can use it to help me along. Plus, by the end I might have enough experience to get hired for the original job I wanted. 

On another side note, the company I really wanted to work for now has an opening for the degree I am currently working on, go figure.

That is a whole lot of debt though. Kinda too late to tell you you should have gone in state, so won't harp on you for it.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Can you use the credits you have to transfer for a different degree at a different college?

I don't think you should rack up another 50k in debt.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Northern said:


> Haven't you heard for decades now, how college grads ended up washing dishes, etc. or had to go into fields not requiring degrees? That's what I've heard.


As with many people, you rely way too much on "that's what I've heard" - otherwise known as water cooler talk. You obviously have a computer...why not check the facts?

Sure, some people never take advantage of having a degree, and some people never go to college and have highly successful careers, but the facts are clear - the average income for college graduates is far higher than the average income for high school graduates.

The OP has a decision to make - the same decision that thousands of young people have to make every day. It is a decision that is far too important to be made on the basis of ignorant street talk. She needs to make an intelligent decision - not an uninformed one. It is her decision to make, but when she asks for advice, we should provide her with helpful advice to help her make that decision - not fill her head with street talk...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

there are lots of worthless degrees, people get them every day and are lucky to get a minimum wage job that they could have got without the degree. The higher wage charts are talking about an average. Thats because some degrees are worth a bunch and raises the average for college grads. No sense for the op to cry over spilt milk, just time to move forward. Id transfer to a cheaper state school, look up some dept of labor statistics see what the demand is and try to match up your existing credits with something marketable.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are you studying right now (major)? and why are you at such an expensive school? I mean, if it was just any college degree you wanted, you could get that at a state school for much less. If you are at a high level private school, that requires a really good GPA to enter and good SAT's score, then you must have had some kind of idea of what you wanted out of THIS college, as compared to just any college.
> 
> Think back to those reasons and see if they arent' still valid.


Findlay university is now up to 42-43k a year. It's not a private school, it's nothing special. The cost of my degree is said to rise aswell, because of hay and bedding costs. I took out a 31k loan this semester. With an 8% interest rate I have to pay back over 50k. 

Findlay is the only college that has the type of equine program I wanted. They set you up to become a show horse trainer. Mainly in the AQHA and APHA world. That is what I wanted. After working for people, showing, training, and traveling. I realized the show world is not where I want to be. I love breaking out colts and helping recreational people. 4h level is as high as I would like my clientele to go. I would love to break out high level show horses, but typically that comes with high level clients. I would also love to open my own small boarding facility one day. 

Realistically there is no way I could survive with just that. Even working for an AQHA trainer wouldn't pay my bills. The normal rate is $50 a day. You have no idea how upset I am that so close to graduation I am just now realizing this. I wish I would have thought this through. When I first started my mentality was "ill deal with it later". But now I am stuck with this decision. I am going to spend the next 4 months thinking this through and talking to as many people I can about it. Especially my riding professors. 

The damage is already done, now I need to figure out where to go from here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

What about Meridith Manor? Can you transfer????


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Jake and Dai said:


> All of which have zip to do with the A I got in my radio broadcast class.
> 
> I do realize the job market is markedly different from when I entered Corporate America. I truly do. .


So, you're another one whose degree had zip to do with how your career unfolded. This fact weakens your point that a degree COULD be of help. With all respect, that's what I got from your post.



Faceman said:


> As with many people, you rely way too much on "that's what I've heard" - otherwise known as water cooler talk. You obviously have a computer...why not check the facts?
> 
> You obvously need to quit talking down to me, FM! Plus, YOUR facts, like stats, can be deceptive, as explained by Joe4d.
> 
> ...


I don't appreciate, & I'm sure that others here can see, your abrasive manner toward me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Actually, Faceman's stats prove a new decision you'll have to make;

whether to become a male or not, 'cause that way you'll be sure to make more money!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha ^^^ that just made my day. 

As far as Meredith Manor, I couldn't even begin to express how much I dislike that place. Plus, if I already know I am not getting a job in the equine industry, why transfer to another equine school?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> Actually, Faceman's stats prove a new decision you'll have to make;
> 
> whether to become a male or not, 'cause that way you'll be sure to make more money!


Haha...funny, but sad. There has been a lot of progress, but every time I see income stats by gender I get a bit peeved...I spent too many years trying to fight the gender gap to just slough it off...


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Meredith manor=waste of money unless going for just the farrier short course. I was taking the equinesl science master with farrier emphasis..only thing I learned from constant work every day was how to check if a needle is in muscle/vein, how to trim, and their program is a joke.

Personally..I'd drop out or go to a much cheaper state school. I currently work a $9/hr job. I'm trying to eventually take some time off and get my CDL.

For anything in horses..to make money, it either has to be in the family or you come across amazing horses (lucky!). With either of those, you need the experience as well. I've not met one person in horses who will take someone with a degree over someone with more experience. I'm getting my experience right now and hope to have a training/boarding barn with enough field to provide my own hay, as well as sell some. That's my dream, and I plan to manage to make it happen somehow, someday without a degree I'll be paying for until I'm retired. I'm not interested in paying thousands of dollars just to make a little more money. I'm glad other people do though, else we wouldn't have any vets or such.

Soo..do what you need to do. You can make it without a degree. You'll probably have to work harder, but you can make it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Northern said:


> So, you're another one whose degree had zip to do with how your career unfolded. This fact weakens your point that a degree COULD be of help. With all respect, that's what I got from your post.



Fair enough Northern.  Though I would've never gotten the initial interview without that degree.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

At this point I think you have to finish the degree, otherwise you have all that debt for nothing. 

A better question would have been made a few years ago when asking if all that debt was worth it for a low income job, but it's too late for that now.


----------



## HorseTrance (Jan 26, 2011)

Blunt and simple.
Finish the degree.

Who knows, maybe you can train professional horses. I'm talking top world cup horses. Do you know how much ridiculous money people pay trainers to help train their top notch horses? A LOT.
If you worked hard into that business, you would pay off your debt in like 5 years easy.

There are trainers around here that charge crazy amounts just for coaching and encouraging riders at a show.. and people definitely pay for it! How likely you are to land jobs like these all requires connections and hard work I assume.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

You've worked to hard and spent to much money to quit now.

One thing about quitting. It gets easier after you've done it once.

What's the old saying? "Quitters never win and winners never quit."

Tough it out and finish what you started. Next time, think about it before you commit.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I want to expand on my earlier post.

I really wouldn't finish out on the horse degree. You already know all the problems you're going to have. You'd be putting all your eggs in one basket by finishing the degree without a backup plan. But, if you instead use the 50k at another school, your options increase, even if you have to start from scratch to earn another degree. 

Yes, it sucks that you wouldn't be able to finish the degree. But using the logic of "you've gone this far, so you might as well" is B.S. You shouldn't justify wasting more money just because you already wasted money. That's like saying you should just marry a guy you found out was cheating on you because the caterer and limo was already paid for. 

Seriously, if you are going to go more in debt, use the money to get a degree at a different school. Even an associates at a community college is going to help you get a well paying job.

So here's a complete outline of how to get out of this:

Leave Findley,
Go to community college to get the more bang for the buck, Or possibly if your credits transfer, go to a big college to get a degree. 
Begin teaching and training horses freelance while you get a different degree. Your education at Findley will not go to waste! Use money training to pay for school. 
In a few years, graduate with new degree and start career.
Have at least one job to gain worthwhile experience to go along with your degree.
If you're doing good training, keep training, but get at least one year of your new career on your resume just in case something happens and you can't train horses anymore.


----------



## bmahosky13 (Oct 25, 2012)

This is exactly what happened to my son .. he went to a 40k a year school for culinary arts .. decided 2 years into it that he didn't want to be a chef or manage a hotel or restuarant .. now he has 80k in debt .. which I'm paying .. and transfer to a local university to get his 4 year degree in communications .. he does have a 2 year hotel management degree but for 80k he could have gone to a local school .. 

This is my opinion if you are not going to go into the equine business and train horses get out before incurring more debt .. find a local college that will take as many transfer credits as possible and find another degree .. but finish you college education .. having an education is very important regardless of what it is in .. not only for yourself but also for your parent who probably has support you through this whole thing .. 

if the financial side is what is getting you down why not call into the suzie ormand show and she what she says .. her financial advice seems mostly sound .. 

Good luck.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with a lot said on both sides.
I have a few questions. Is your specialty mostly in training? Is there another direction you can go this final year, like trimming farrier, business, marketing, etc where you can get quicker pay and a steady job?
Do you need to spend the $40K or can you continue with just taking a few classes there and then some at a community college and wrap up an associates with some credits transferring?

I feel for you!
I went to a couple Universities but couldn't make up my mind on a degree. So I just worked on the basics then transferred to a community college and got a degree in graphic design. Thank Heavens I did. According to that chart I make as much as a person without a high school diploma!
I have several friends though that are in great careers that have nothing to do with their degrees. I agree that the piece of paper is worth more regardless if it applies. Have you looked into working with a large equine supplier or online business? You may be able to work your way up with one of those. How about a job in the nutrition field, they often have large testing facilities where they need handlers/trainers etc... Just throwing out some ideas!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Finish your education in the military. They'd educate you and you return this by staying a few more years.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Jake and Dai said:


> Fair enough Northern.  Though I would've never gotten the initial interview without that degree.


Oh, then in that case, your degree was the sine qua non for your getting hired, so I retract my statement!:rofl::shock:



FlyGap said:


> ... According to that chart I make as much as a person without a high school diploma!


 Another instance of charts being deceptive!:wink:

OP, at least you have 4 months, iirc, to talk to counselors, etc.!  I'll bet that by that time, you'll have arrived at the best course of action for yourself! Again, good luck!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Is your degree purely vocational or does it also cover anything that amounts to Business Studies?
Newly qualified students from Equestrian Colleges aren't likely to go to the top of the ladder anywhere unless you already have some proven record in competing so you're not likely to earn much. I know lots of yards in the UK that dont want equestrian college students because they usually only have a limited experience with horses - the types that the colleges use - which are mostly riding school sorts.
Now you've gone this far it would be a shame to throw it all away by quitting so you really have to carry on with it
Could you not take a 'gap year', work somewhere with horses and earn some money?


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

jaydee said:


> ... I know lots of yards in the UK that dont want equestrian college students because they usually only have a limited experience with horses ...


Highlighting the crux: So, it's same in UK (& anywhere, I'm sure!) as here, because it's common sense: only experience gives one the wisdom & savvy to care for, handle, & ride horses.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I talked to my dad this weekend about it. He said that he saw it coming, he knew I wasn't happy at the barn. I think I am going to consider my options and see how much it would save me just to drop the barn. I would like to take the classes I have an finish with a marketing or business degree. That might leave me with an extra semester of classes after senior year. I don't know if loans will cover that or not. I hope so.

I appreciate all the input you guys have given me. I hope whatever path I chose is the right one. I have certainly made a mess things, now its time to clean it up.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> I appreciate all the input you guys have given me. I hope whatever path I chose is the right one. I have certainly made a mess things, now its time to clean it up.


I wouldn't say you have made a mess of it - for a person to get out of high school, know exactly what they want to do, obtain the appropriate education, and work in that field their whole career, is the exception rather than the rule. Almost all of us flail around a bit at your age. Whatever you do, you will shortly have 3 years of college on which to build...that's a whole lot better than starting from zero...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Northern, the advice you've given here has me hanging my head and hoping beyond all hope that anyone reading this thread ignores your advice... Holy crow. 
Having a degree - in almost anything - shows employers that you have the discipline to achieve higher learning to further yourself. I know many people that have degrees in fields other than the one they have their career in, but are able to advance because of that piece of paper. 
Delete, stick with it. You're almost there. If you withdraw now, you'd be in debt to your eyeballs without anything to show for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

Get your degree! You've already put so much time and effort into it. Your loans can be payed back over a long period of time at a low interest rate. Do not see yourself short if this is your passion!!!!! You do NOT want to end up working in a job that you kind of like or hate and think what could've been!!!! Findlay is a good school. Other areas of study are just as important has the equine study classes. Having a good buisness mind and know-how will make your business so much more successful!! Having an education is NEVER a waste and doing it now while you're young is so much easier than going back when you're an adult!! TRUST ME!!!!! Follow your passion!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It's also easier to transfer to another school for a different degree program when you're coming with a degree.

Are you not interested in a horse job at all? If you are, make some connections to get the horse job you would be happy with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Currently I am just focusing on sales. I have no interest in seeking a horse career. Quite frankly I want a break from horses for a few years. Till I am financially stable enough to once again dabble into horses, then i might consider it. 

I am really looking into just dropping out of the barn and graduating with a marketing or business degree.


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 16, 2012)

Stick it out and get your degree. You'll be glad you did when you're older.





_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The Business type studies will give you a much better chance of a job than a piece of paper saying you know how to ride and look after equines Its not like you're giving up altogether


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well its official. I will be changing my major to Business Marketing. I will have to stay an extra year, but I don't mind. Without the barn I will be able to get a part time job, which will be much more beneficial than riding horses.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

.Delete. said:


> Well its official. I will be changing my major to Business Marketing. I will have to stay an extra year, but I don't mind. Without the barn I will be able to get a part time job, which will be much more beneficial than riding horses.


Good for you! Hmmm. I might be hitting you up for a job in a few years.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Good luck - I think when you are older you will appreciate just how good it is to have a job in a nice warm/cool office with all the conveniences that go with it. Civilised working hours and your clients (hopefuly) not trying to kick you, bite you. or throw you on the floor!!!
Plus you will stand to make a lot more money for a lot less effort and if you do your best you can afford to buy your own horses and do what you like with them


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't read through the whole thread, so this may have already been suggested. Why can't you do both? Skip one semester of school, get up to speed at a dealership, and then finish your degree over a few extra semesters instead of going full time. The best thing about sales jobs is they are flexible. They are great for people who are working their way through school. Take as much time off school without triggering having to pay back your loans, and keep taking enough credits to prevent them from coming due until you've earned your degree. 150K is massive debt especially in this economy, but you'r only one year from being done. Just because you didn't get the degree in 4 straight years doesn't take anything from the fact that you got it. Many students earn their degrees while working full or part time. You won't go to sleep with a pit in your stomach if you have a source of income. 

By the way, if you loans are federal and not private, I believe there is a new law that says you only have to pay them back on a scale of what you can actually afford to pay. You'd have to look more into that, but I've heard the rules of paying those back have changed quite a bit from when I was in school a lifetime ago.


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 16, 2012)

.Delete. said:


> Well its official. I will be changing my major to Business Marketing. I will have to stay an extra year, but I don't mind. Without the barn I will be able to get a part time job, which will be much more beneficial than riding horses.



Nice!


_____________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
agricultural buildings


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I think you made a good decision. 

A degree isn't the be all and end all, you don't go to uni and get a job straight out like some people seem to think. It's a tool you use in life along with a range of other things that helps you get the jobs you want. A degree wasn't what I thought it would be, but I don't regret doing it. 

Keep this in mind and start building your skills while you're studying. Whether it be through volunteering or a relevant part time job make decisions for your future and not just now.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I think your decision is a sound one. This is a huge issue in our society right now. Education costs WAY too much and pretty much everyone is graduating with HUGE debt that it takes many years to repay. Something has to give.

I will tell you that I had a conversation about this same sort of thing with the apprentice trainer who was training my horse at the reining barn last year. He and his twin brother had both graduated from Morrisville, which is a similar program to Findlay. His twin brother worked at a barn as an apprentice for 6 months, doing all the grunt work, making next to nothing, and decided to go back to school to be a pharmacist. The guy who was working my horse-he was really good-had a year in doing the grunt work and said he would give it another 6 months to a year, and if by that time, something hadn't improved-he too would go back to school. He said in his opinion-much of being able to make enough to support yourself and pay off loans was luck. You really need, early on after graduation, to find someone with the money, who believes in you and will pay you to train and show their horses. At the farm he was at training my guy-he was third in line for the top spot.......so it might be a while before he could really make any decent $$. In our area-they are paid poorly, iive in a mobile home behind the barn, and work really long hours.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well to top it all off....I was just hired onto the sales staff at a large Ford dealership here in Findlay! I am getting hired on in May full time then when school starts back up I will be working part time and probably be moved to another department within the store. So excited!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good for you! Opening yourself to new opportunities seems to have paid off in a major way. I wish you success in your new endeavors.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Things are falling into place for you I think you made a wise choice to find a way to finish up a degree that is worth something,one that will help you get a job outside the horse industry. I don't really know of many trainers that went the route of getting an equine degree,they just apprenticed & learned from other trainers. In training horses your ability speaks for itself. That is what gives you success & makes people want to hire you not some piece of paper. Outside a horse industry which some may take that equine degree into consideration,outside of that in the rest of workplace,that degree is not going to get you anywhere IMO.:-(


----------

